# for pet lovers



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well when I asked for good wishes before it seemed to help (certainly can't hurt). Soooo as weird as this sounds.....if anyone else knows what it's like to have a really sick pet that you love dearly.......I have a really sick friend who could use a couple extra prayers for him.

His name is Dukie and he's the coolest cat in the world!! 

No need to respond in writting. But if you have a moment he could use an extra prayer. Thanks!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

No need to feel silly. Pets are a part of the family. I hope all goes well.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Wendy, been there, know how you feel. Our thoughts are with you and Dukie.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

As the pet of six animals (after all, isn't that the way it *really* is??), my heart goes out to your friend. Does Dukie have any chance of recovery? Or is it basically just a "matter of time"?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for asking. He's actually turned the corner and is doing fabulous! Thankgoodness for science and well wishes, I have my boy back. I've never seen a animal come back from being that sick......he had us sooooooo scared (he even had the vet thinking he wasn't going to make it). They kept his iv in and sent him home to die..........boo hoo, but he didn't, YEH!!!!!

I guess there are 3 major viruses cats can get. 1 is feline lukemia and my cat got a similar acting virus that's #2 of the 3 deadly ones. This crazy cat of mine walks on a leash like a dog with me outside (he's sooo cute parading around on his leash). Somehow while outside with me watching he came in contact with infected racoon feses. And boom, the next day he was deadly sick.

This cat is very expressive with body language and verbally meowing and such. It was a good thing I noticed he was sick as soon as it hit him. He's a creature of habit and when he's off....I'm just glad I noticed..........

So I couldn't be happier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Amazing how these little critters find their way so deeply in our hearts!

Glad to hear he's doing well and on the upswing! Sounded like a nasty virus - and cheers for your vet, too, in being able to diagnose so quickly!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

So glad that Dukie is well! A strong willed cat indeed!!! Hope that he's with you for many years to come.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

The resiliance of a well-loved cat is legendary - hence 9 lives! I'm happy for you.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Congratulations!! Non-pet-owners simply don't understand. Pets are an extension of our families. Unconditional love...gimme more of that.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

"Non-pet-owners simply don't understand". Try adding a childless forty year old women to that bowl of emotions! He's my baby too.

I know it sounds silly and small to many people, but when you don't have the distractions and excitements that children bring into your life your pets become a replacement.

Thanks everyone, I'm sooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Wendy I didn't respond to your original message, in fact I didn't have the courage to read it all because I have had enough with loses lately so, I just can take even a cat's death.
I am terribly happy though I checked the other day and I found out that your cat is ok 

Pets, have a special meaning in our lives whether you are childless or not. Powerfull characters like you , find pets a good medium to show the affection they hide.
I love to be "used" by my cat and my dog. I love when they take advantage of me 
I am sure you know what I mean.

Best to Dukie.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

but now I miss mine even more -- although it's been, gosh, almost 25 years! since I had to give them away.   I still keep their picture over my desk.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

My little Fred...he of the big teeth and aggressive disposition had a sensitive tummy and a very picky appetite. For months...I made him one egg, over easy, just the way he liked it...twice per day.

No...we don't spoil out pets.










Sir Frederick the Lionhearted
November 18, 1988 to July 7, 1999


----------

